

The Grid Uses Artificial Intelligence to Design Your Websites for You - mparramon
https://thegrid.io/#1849

======
th0br0
The description on their page doesn't read like AI to me. Especially given
that they classify things like this as AI: "Setting up shop online is too much
work with all the management, databases, checkouts and security. Our AI
removes the need for plugins, configuration and constant stress. Have a
product, add a price and a shopping cart magically appears on your site. Just
like that, just as it should be!"

All in all, it looks more like a blogging platform with templates that adapt
to your content than actual AI.

EDIT: "The Grid" is the company behind the NoFlo flow programming tool...
based upon their GitHub repos it looks like they reimplemented Jekyll using
NoFlo and are using that + their adaptive templates to power the app. An
interesting approach.

~~~
mbq
AI is such an abused word that no one really knows what it is supposed to
mean. Probably "automation" or "soft computing" are more accurate, but lack
the cool factor.

------
lewi
> "Yes. You can purchase as many accounts as you want and gift them should you
> choose. (Hint: If you're clever, you'll use your referral link to purchase
> three accounts and get a fourth one free!)"

Admin can you please strip the referral from the URL (#1849)

------
po
OK, this is a cool idea and I really like the pitch. My one criticism is that
featuring several shots of a "Made in Palm Springs" site that features the
Brooklyn Bridge seems like a non-sequiter.

------
ondiekijunior
I would very much like to know how this really works from the backend. Is it
multilingual etc

